
Scientists sniff out Parkinson's disease smell - zeristor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-42252411
======
loa_in_
This is revolutionary technology, if it's real it'll cut down diagnosis cost
to 1 hour of technician work

~~~
zeristor
Not just that, but finding out someone has Parkinson's 10 years before there
are any effects is a huge boon too.

